# Chania Schools



## jxc (Jul 1, 2012)

Afternoon Guys 

I am probably moving to Chania in September with the family (2kids 3 & 11) and interested to find any recent information on a Private English school or american ?

Where is a nice area to look to rent a villa with pool 4 bed etc

I will probably have a few more question although I should find most of the answers in your forum

Cheers


----------



## ekek (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi,
I know that this is a very late reply, I will just post in case someone else needs similar info. 

There is a very good preschool "Little Einstein" where the teachers only speak English. I think they are giving a cambridge kindergarten certificate. They cater for students up to the age of 6 or seven. They have morning and afternoon classes. The rates lastyear that my son used to go were around 150 euros per month, 4 hours every morning. I think they might have added more hours now so maybe it is higher, I am not sure. This was in 2012-2013.

As for primary schools there are a couple of private that also teach english, Theodoropoulou and Mavromataki. I dont know about rates but they are much lower than private schools in other countries. I am guessing around 500 euro per month, just a guess though. They teach both Greek and English. Children pick up languages very easy so don't worry. 

Greek school system is very good despite the bad economy teachers make a big effort. The other advantage is that for some reason they push children in more advanced level subjects compare other countries. They give them a lot of homework and usually Greek students thrive abroad. 

There are so many English private schools for all level students but they run afternoons and teach English as a second language. They will help your children keep up with their English grammar, writing, reading and vocabulary. 

There are also many activities such as swimming classes, a hicking team and other sports.

You shouldn't worry about the language barrier as Chania is a tourist area so most of the people speak English. You will have to get used to our accent though! lol

It is a very nice town to raise children as it is small (so you can find out about their friends etc) and also the climate is nice all year round. 

Now about housing, you will need luck to find something bigger than a 3 bedroom house. Since you also want a swimming pool you might be able to find something in the suburbs. If you want to rent an apartment in the center, it is very difficult to find something new that is bigger than 100 m2 unless you want to buy. 

Good luck!!!


----------

